# Which Android phone to get?



## Maban (Jul 28, 2016)

Looking to get my first phone. I have a tablet so I'm new to cell phones but not Android.

Needs:
* Verizon compatible
* 5+ inch display
* Under $300
* 16 GB

Really wants:
* 1920x1080 or higher
* Good camera
* ~$200
* Lollipop and up
* 32 GB
* Snapdragon 616 performance and up (negotiable I guess since I'm not that familiar with mobile SoCs)

Wants:
* MicroSD slot
* 64 GB
* Front facing speakers

Nice to haves:
* 2560x1440

The Honor 5x and ZTE Axon look nice but they aren't compatible with Verizon. (Unless I'm wrong?)
The Nexus 5X seems nice but maybe too expensive for not having a MicroSD slot?

Is the OnePlus X what I'm looking for?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 29, 2016)

I just picked up a ZTE Blade, it was cheap and meets most of the criteria, not sure if it is compatible with Verizon as they aren't in my country.
One downside is the battery runs out quick with apps left running, and the processor gets quite warm, and can be felt through the plastic back.


----------



## Frick (Jul 29, 2016)

LG G4?


----------



## zo0lykas (Jul 29, 2016)

new one asus zenfone 3  you can look video


----------



## Maban (Aug 8, 2016)

I ended up getting a Moto X Pure. It's quite a nice phone for its price.


----------



## monim1 (Aug 11, 2016)

ASUS Zenfone.


----------

